# Stop listening to old white guy music



## K-pop sucks

I decided to start this post for the people 
that want more variety rather than usual beat a dead horse demo track selection as much of the car audio and home audio community uses. Please share!

https://youtu.be/P2Vy0OR2l7I

https://youtu.be/HcSE3cQH-Ic

https://youtu.be/67gCuTbS024


----------



## RRizz

Is it ironic that the first video is an old man singing?


----------



## rob feature

Why do you hate Johnny Cash?


----------



## Bayboy

Have never enjoyed demo tracks/discs except for reference of what you "should" be hearing. Other than that, I listen to preferences of what I'm into whether it stages, centers, or not. I guess I'm culturally biased? Meh

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigAl205

K-pop sucks said:


> I decided to start this post for the people
> that want more variety rather than usual beat a dead horse demo track selection as much of the car audio and home audio community uses. Please share!
> 
> https://youtu.be/P2Vy0OR2l7I
> 
> https://youtu.be/HcSE3cQH-Ic
> 
> https://youtu.be/67gCuTbS024


I'd rather listen to this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH1JThlQKe4


----------



## Grinder

...or this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sE154vtGZms


----------



## Grinder

RRizz said:


> Is it ironic that the first video is an old man singing?


LOL. I guess if it's not white, it's awlight.


----------



## vactor

you guys are amateurs!

THIS is the new Hawtness! AND filmed on location for the video!!

https://youtu.be/IO2oayC54dg


----------



## JimmyDee

vactor said:


> you guys are amateurs!
> 
> THIS is the new Hawtness! AND filmed on location for the video!!
> 
> https://youtu.be/IO2oayC54dg


I gotta be honest;
I briefly watched each of the OP's video's and thought: _"these are terrible"_.
No offence intended... just not my cup of tea. I suppose the problem is... *I am an old white guy.
*
But then, I watched the above video... and couldn't take my eyes off it!
What a complete trainwreck, from start to finish!


----------



## RRizz

vactor said:


> you guys are amateurs!
> 
> THIS is the new Hawtness! AND filmed on location for the video!!
> 
> https://youtu.be/IO2oayC54dg


 She later went on to acting


----------



## Bayboy

vactor said:


> you guys are amateurs!
> 
> THIS is the new Hawtness! AND filmed on location for the video!!
> 
> https://youtu.be/IO2oayC54dg


What in the flaming hell?!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## seafish

IMHO, and perhaps despite the good intentions (though I cannot tell for sure) this thread started out really bad and got much worst, way too fast!!!

And even though in fact I am "an old white guy" I consider myself to be musically AND culturally open minded!!!

For example, this is the last link I posted to the "what are you listening to today" thread and I'll leave it to the rest of you to decide on whether or not it blows ANYTHING posted here yet out if the water in simple terms of beauty and emotional content!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-iBgr-4EfI&frags=pl,wn


----------



## SQLnovice

Man I got to stop listening to these? Nawwww

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rog8ou-ZepE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOYZaiDZ7BM


----------



## Lou Frasier2

K-pop sucks said:


> I decided to start this post for the people
> that want more variety rather than usual beat a dead horse demo track selection as much of the car audio and home audio community uses. Please share!
> 
> https://youtu.be/P2Vy0OR2l7I
> 
> https://youtu.be/HcSE3cQH-Ic
> 
> https://youtu.be/67gCuTbS024


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:should come with a wtf warning on it bro


----------



## K-pop sucks

I see I have triggered many people with this post. I guess I'm more open minded and have a broader view of music genre's.

As I said above, the audio community as a whole uses the same reference or demo tracks to evaluate system performance. Which is ironically mainly old white guy music (Diana Krall, Nora Jones, Patricia barber, the eagles, ect)


----------



## DavidRam

K-pop sucks said:


> I see I have triggered many people with this post. I guess I'm more open minded and have a broader view of music genre's.
> 
> As I said above, the audio community as a whole uses the same reference or demo tracks to evaluate system performance. Which is ironically mainly old white guy music (*Diana Krall*, Nora Jones, *Patricia barber*, the *eagles*, ect)


Oh ****! I must be an old white guy... I like 3 of the 4 above!  


I guess that's ok, 99% of today's "popular" music is utter torture to listen to. imho


----------



## SkizeR

complains about old white guy music, proceeds to post something even worse..


----------



## seafish

K-pop sucks said:


> I see I have triggered many people with this post. I guess I'm more open minded and have a broader view of music genre's.
> 
> As I said above, the audio community as a whole uses the same reference or demo tracks to evaluate system performance. Which is ironically mainly old white guy music (Diana Krall, Nora Jones, Patricia barber, the eagles, ect)


Not really, you just posted tracks that musically SUCK!! 
Check out this threads below to see that many of us "old white guys" DO in fact enjoy all sorts of music--

https://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-music-forum/165529-what-you-listening-today.html

https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru.../391066-best-most-interesting-recordings.html

Mind you, I don't like all the tracks or genres in these threads either, but they are MUCh more listenable then what you posted so far.

That being said, please do keep on trying!!!


----------



## SkizeR

K-pop sucks said:


> I see I have triggered many people with this post. I guess I'm more open minded and have a broader view of music genre's.


you sound like a neckbeard..


----------



## Lou Frasier2

SkizeR said:


> you sound like a neckbeard..


more like a troll,


----------



## Lou Frasier2

K-pop sucks said:


> I see I have triggered many people with this post. I guess I'm more open minded and have a broader view of music genre's.
> 
> As I said above, the audio community as a whole uses the same reference or demo tracks to evaluate system performance. Which is ironically mainly old white guy music (Diana Krall, Nora Jones, Patricia barber, the eagles, ect)


what do you consider to more open minded?just because somebody else does not like the same music as you does not mean that they are less open minded, apparently you are judgemental because somebody else does not share the same thoughts as you?


----------



## miniSQ

K-pop sucks said:


> I see I have triggered many people with this post. I guess I'm more open minded and have a broader view of music genre's.
> 
> As I said above, the audio community as a whole uses the same reference or demo tracks to evaluate system performance. Which is ironically mainly old white guy music (Diana Krall, Nora Jones, Patricia barber, the eagles, ect)


you didn't trigger anyone, you just posted crap, and said it was good. So typical these days.


----------



## tjframe

K-pop sucks said:


> I decided to start this post for the people
> that want more variety rather than usual beat a dead horse demo track selection as much of the car audio and home audio community uses. Please share!
> 
> https://youtu.be/P2Vy0OR2l7I
> 
> https://youtu.be/HcSE3cQH-Ic
> 
> https://youtu.be/67gCuTbS024


Who hurt you?


----------



## SQLnovice

I think "old white guy music" is triggering one of us. So lets please be more "open minded" and enjoy the music we like, instead of what the other guy likes.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

SQLnovice said:


> I think "old white guy music" is triggering one of us. So lets please be more "open minded" and enjoy the music we like, instead of what the other guy likes.


according to him we are not open minded because we dont like the music he posted


----------



## seafish

I'm still curious if the OP even bothered to listen to, and what he thinks about the music in, the link that I posted--

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-iBgr-4EfI&frags=pl,wn


----------



## Grinder

seafish said:


> I'm still curious if the OP even bothered to listen to, and what he thinks about the music in, the link that I posted--
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-iBgr-4EfI&frags=pl,wn


Too busy smelling his own farts.


----------



## K-pop sucks

https://youtu.be/z8pknnncODo


----------



## SkizeR

lol @ you people thinking your cultured.. heres something thatll expand your horizons

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKSqIJEoDe4


----------



## seafish

Grinder said:


> Too busy smelling his own farts.


Prolly right, but I'LL try one more time to bring this thread around...

Now this is LIVELY, if nothing else!!!

And DESPITE the old white guy playing the basso saxophone starting at 2:00 in, this is NOT "old white guy music"...

How do I know?? I'm an old white guy and I couldn't even begin to figure out how to move in time with more then one of the beats!!! JK/LOL!!!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFSRCG4DrmI


----------



## Grinder

Smug Alert!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e5YOzFuYMH8


----------



## K-pop sucks

Touche Sir

https://youtu.be/0CgopgfcG00


----------



## Grinder

SkizeR said:


> lol @ you people thinking your cultured.. heres something thatll expand your horizons
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KKSqIJEoDe4


My neck hurts!


----------



## 04quadcab

If this were posted on the first day of April it would all make sense, but it is 12/30/2018. What the heck is everybody smoking.


----------



## SkizeR

04quadcab said:


> If this were posted on the first day of April it would all make sense, but it is 12/30/2018. What the heck is everybody smoking.


me personally, ive been snorting chicken flavored ramen noodle powder non stop for the past 3 days. still havent slept.


----------



## Grinder

SkizeR said:


> me personally, ive been snorting chicken flavored ramen noodle powder non stop for the past 3 days. still havent slept.


That's hot!


----------



## Grinder

Stop listening to old white guy music? As an old white guy, to listen to anything else would be "cultural appropriation."



/sarc


----------



## rc10mike

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfFTT3iz740


----------



## Lou Frasier2

lieten to some melvins if you want dynamics


----------



## ca90ss

Lou Frasier2 said:


> lieten to some melvins if you want dynamics


The second worst live performance I've ever seen, they were truly awful live.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

not for me, thus the difference in what we like and dislike, i saw them open for the deftones and tool twice and saw them open for dri and all times they just plain ****ed **** up,


----------



## LumbermanSVO

ca90ss said:


> The second worst live performance I've ever seen, they were truly awful live.


On the flip side, Sarah McLachlan's Mirrorball is as close to sounding like the live performance as I've ever heard. Several years later it still puts me back at the show better than any live record I've ever heard.

It's too bad her sound guy was a complete twat, because it sounded great. Also, the L'Acoustic line arrays were much lighter than most of the the touring stuff I handled at the time, a real back saver.


----------



## ca90ss

Lou Frasier2 said:


> not for me, thus the difference in what we like and dislike, i saw them open for the deftones and tool twice and saw them open for dri and all times they just plain ****ed **** up,


I saw them open for Tool last year, the worst act I've ever seen was Fantomas that played right after them.


----------



## m3clubracer

K-pop sucks said:


> https://youtu.be/z8pknnncODo


That is seriously marginally funny.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S95U1VBEXxA


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

I'm quickly becoming a cranky old white guy and I listen to what I want and don't care what others thinkI've been listening to her the past couple days in the truck. Binged on Pink Floyd last week. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-ShaMhXIO0


----------



## Grinder

Hillbilly SQ said:


> I'm quickly becoming a cranky old white guy and I listen to what I want and don't care what others think*I've been listening to her the past couple days in the truck*. Binged on Pink Floyd last week.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-ShaMhXIO0


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qoxg_DcqhsA


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Grinder said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qoxg_DcqhsA


How's this?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO2n7QoyieM


----------



## K-pop sucks

https://youtu.be/7mPm_dO5fvM


----------



## Grinder

Hillbilly SQ said:


> How's this?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO2n7QoyieM


One of my favorites (along with pretty much all Pink Floyd, BTW)!


----------



## Grinder

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PprEQF9C0Qk


----------



## KillerBox

This might help some of y'all get out of the FriendZone and get some shopping done at the same time! :laugh:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37-GbX3iKbU&t=1s


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMMxPEdNDNw


----------



## nyquistrate

BigAl205 said:


> I'd rather listen to this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bH1JThlQKe4


That was evil.


----------



## Aldaa

KillerBox said:


> This might help some of y'all get out of the FriendZone and get some shopping done at the same time! :laugh:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37-GbX3iKbU&t=1s



omg I haven't seen this in forever!


----------



## imickey503

What a great thread topic! "Why yes, Die Antwoord is a reference disk!" 

Don't mean to be edgy here, (I'm new here after all, but loved reading the threads over the years,) but when I hear utterances that point to European culture being played out? I just tune right out. 

With all the crap white folks get today? (Sorry, I know its triggering to some) It just leaves this bad aroma in the air. Meh, my 2 cents.


----------



## miniSQ

Hers my current old white guy favorite band...saw them a couple years ago and was blown away. Enjoy....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8H-oSFDcEhs


----------



## Grinder

miniSQ said:


> Hers my current old white guy favorite band...saw them a couple years ago and was blown away. Enjoy....
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8H-oSFDcEhs


White male privilege is a helluva drug.





/sarc


----------



## FlyingEagle

Mongolian Throat Singers or bust. This thread is a straight up troal ... that must be plural for all teh trolls.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

FlyingEagle said:


> Mongolian Throat Singers or bust. This thread is a straight up troal ... that must be plural for all teh trolls.


what?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Been on a Pink Floyd binge lately. Dad listened to a lot of it back in the 70's and he's an old white guy65 to be exact. He smoked a ton of weed back then too.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

the older floyd stuff was awesome, the newer not so much, i have never been a fan of kiss either, i seriously think they suck


----------



## miniSQ

Lou Frasier2 said:


> the older floyd stuff was awesome, the newer not so much, i have never been a fan of kiss either, i seriously think they suck


How about "mini kiss"?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCQKw-9JJCY


----------



## Grinder

miniSQ said:


> How about "mini kiss"?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCQKw-9JJCY


Just slightly short of the mark.


----------



## FlyingEagle

Sometimes it’s more fun to read the first page and give up on the rest because it goes downhill due to lack of concern for thread direction/OT correctness. I figured everybody got the troll aspect and continued on with it. If they didn’t, well “shrug”, life goes on. Intimately you can use whatever pieces of music you need to have your system responds appropriately across the full spectrum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patriot83

K-pop sucks said:


> I see I have triggered many people with this post. I guess I'm more open minded and have a broader view of music genre's.
> 
> As I said above, the audio community as a whole uses the same reference or demo tracks to evaluate system performance. Which is ironically mainly old white guy music (Diana Krall, Nora Jones, Patricia barber, the eagles, ect)



Man who the hell listens to Diana Krall and Nora Jones??? I'm not that young but that **** is elevator music


----------



## Grinder

Patriot83 said:


> Man who the hell listens to Diana Krall and Nora Jones??? ....


Doesn't matter. It's not PC to disparage any other race or gender, so... "old white guys" it is.


----------



## seafish

Patriot83 said:


> Man who the hell listens to Diana Krall and Nora Jones??? I'm not that young but that **** is elevator music


WTF-- "elevator music" ????

Here is Norah Jones with Neil Young playing "Down by the River"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDEfIxWEID0

that's some pretty kick ass elevator music even if it IS played by Norah Jones and an old white guy!!! LMFAO!!!!


----------



## Patriot83

seafish said:


> WTF-- "elevator music" ????
> 
> Here is Norah Jones with Neil Young playing "Down by the River"
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDEfIxWEID0
> 
> that's some pretty kick ass elevator music even if it IS played by Norah Jones and an old white guy!!! LMFAO!!!!



Hahaha....wait....hahahaha. I needed that


----------



## Evl5150

What's wrong with old white guy music?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGWfDkx4zyY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teom5lYBc0w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGkFe2kgF74

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbzUce9bolA


----------



## miniSQ

Evl5150 said:


> What's wrong with old white guy music?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGWfDkx4zyY
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teom5lYBc0w
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGkFe2kgF74
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbzUce9bolA


angus is tearing it up!!!!


----------



## Evl5150

miniSQ said:


> angus is tearing it up!!!!


Yeah lol he was rockin!


----------



## Grinder

Evl5150 said:


> What's wrong with old white guy music?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGWfDkx4zyY
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teom5lYBc0w
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGkFe2kgF74
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbzUce9bolA


_Al Di Meola!_ :bowdown:


----------



## Lou Frasier2

Grinder said:


> Doesn't matter. It's not PC to disparage any other race or gender, so... "old white guys" it is.


why you gotta bring me into this for,


----------



## Grinder

Lou Frasier2 said:


> why you gotta bring me into this for,


...and here I thought it was just me.


----------



## Lou Frasier2

Grinder said:


> ...and here I thought it was just me.


well technically im white, but my grandmother was born and raised in michoacan mexico,so thats the extent of the color in my lineage, the rest is considered white.hahhahhaahah


----------



## captainbuff

SQLnovice said:


> I think "old white guy music" is triggering one of us. So lets please be more "open minded" and enjoy the music we like, instead of what the other guy likes.


Not a link here that I didn't regret clicking. 
Little troll had too much red cordial and made a comment that made no sense and followed it up with a splash of ego (no surprise) *boring*

I like listening to my music. I'm sure everyone here is the same. That's all good with me


----------



## K-pop sucks

https://youtu.be/rvrZJ5C_Nwg


----------



## Hillbilly SQ

Some kickass old white guy music
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7wRHBLwpASw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q5ZL8qvEmR0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIpkkM0mkLg


----------



## Grinder




----------



## ToNasty

I listen to almost everything except rap music. But this song is very good in my opinion

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NDuAPhHBbuk


----------



## SkizeR

am i the only person that is really curious what K-pop looks like? i cant be the only one..


----------



## ToNasty

SkizeR said:


> am i the only person that is really curious what K-pop looks like? i cant be the only one..


Jorts, new balance shoes and a bowl cut?


----------



## SkizeR

ToNasty said:


> Jorts, new balance shoes and a bowl cut?


Definitely jorts

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinder

....


----------



## nyquistrate

SkizeR said:


> am i the only person that is really curious what K-pop looks like? i cant be the only one..


radio silence . . .


----------



## flgfish

Are we doing Internet classics yet?

Here's one.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NvS351QKFV4

One more.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ


----------



## Nathan Murray

Hands off from Johnny Cash, man! He's a legend.


----------

